# le mac mini rentre-t-il dans un classic ?



## ithymique (11 Janvier 2005)

je pense que oui... youpi ... 
voilà une idée qu'elle est bonne... plus qu'à trouver un petit écran 8 pouces et c'est le retour du classic couleur... si comme moi vous avez conservé vos carcasses de classic en attendant le retour de petits ordinateurs. j'espère voir bientôt des sites à ce propos car l'intégration du g5 dans le classic relevait du masochisme

et puis c'est une bonne idée pour camoufler un mac mini...

et puis ce mac mini rentre aussi dans une voiture  si tomtom pouvait sortir navigator pour mac ? il resterait l'alimentation à adapter. apple vend un adaptateur 12>220 dans les accessoires mais il y a normalement plus efficace 

à part ça le retour de la carte mère carrée... ça fait paniquer quelque part...


----------



## Marcus (11 Janvier 2005)

Moi ce qui m'a avant tout surpris c le poids du mac mini --> 1,3 Kg !!
c hallucinant je trouve


----------



## mad'doc (15 Mars 2005)

ithymique a dit:
			
		

> et puis ce mac mini rentre aussi dans une voiture  si tomtom pouvait sortir navigator pour mac ? il resterait l'alimentation à adapter. apple vend un adaptateur 12>220 dans les accessoires mais il y a normalement plus efficace
> 
> à part ça le retour de la carte mère carrée... ça fait paniquer quelque part...


C'est fait: Un Mac mini dans une Volkswagen


[Edit]
J'avais vu un site où un type avait implanté un vieux Mac dans sa voiture. Vous n'auriez pas le lien ?
[/Edit]


----------



## pierhomme (16 Mars 2005)

Je me lance dans l'opération.
Je part sur une base MacClassic, et minimac (dès que je me l'achète).


----------



## daffyb (16 Mars 2005)

Il y avait des personnes qui avaient intégré un cube dans un classic, donc pour le Mac mini ça doit être plus simple !
voir ici : http://www.mac512.com/ccpmg4.htm


----------



## ithymique (28 Mars 2005)

> J'avais vu un site où un type avait implanté un vieux Mac dans sa voiture. Vous n'auriez pas le lien ?
> [/Edit]


http://macmod.com/content/view/193/2/

^  ^  ^ si ^  ^  ^ 
mais il va prendre un coup de vieux


----------



## mad'doc (28 Mars 2005)

ithymique a dit:
			
		

> http://macmod.com/content/view/193/2/
> 
> ^ ^ ^ si ^ ^ ^
> mais il va prendre un coup de vieux


Merci... mais c'était un plus vieux Mac que ça.
Je me demande si ce n'était pas un Quadra...


----------



## ithymique (30 Mars 2005)

oui ça c'est le g4 dans un classic, un lien mythique (j'avais pas vu ci-dessus, je le remets quand même car je ne peux pas supprimer ce post...)
http://www.mac512.com/ccpmg4.htm

QQN peut supprimer ce post ?


----------



## ficelle (6 Avril 2005)

je ne retrouve plus le lien, mais je me rappelle d'un site qui presentait un mac classic color equipé d'une carte mere d'iMac et d'un ecran lcd


----------



## ficelle (6 Avril 2005)

un ecran casio tactile


----------



## ficelle (6 Avril 2005)

et l'innovatec, plus petit...


----------

